# Cooler Master Ml240R RGB  ( RGB Funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß)



## lyriix7 (7. Juli 2020)

Guten abend,

Ich habe die beleuchtung mal ausgebaut gehabt, diese wünsche ich mir jedoch zurück.
Die RGB Geschichte läuft über einen mitgelieferten RGB Controller.
Die 2x Lüfter sind mit einem Y-Kabel zusammen am CPU PWM Anschluss verbunden.

Die RGB Kabel sind am Kontroller ebenfalls über ein Spliter angeschlossen.
Sobald ich eins anstecke funktiniert es einwandfrei.
Sobald das zweite angesteckt wird gehen beide aus oder das untere leuchtet nur schwach in einer Farbe.

Ich habe bereits ein anderen Lüfter ausprobiert er nimmt immer nur diesen einen Bestimmten.
Alle anderen wollen einfach nicht Funktionieren.

Hier ein Video wie das ganze aussieht sobald ein weiterer RGB anschluss eingesteckt wird --> YouTube

Zu meiner Hardware:

Ryzen 5 3600
MSI X470 Gaming Plus
16GB G Skill Rip Jaws 3200Mhz
MSI RX580 8GB 

Es wurde bereits ein versuch getestet die Lüfter ohne Verteiler direkt am RGB Hub anzuschließen.
Selber effekt.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

MfG


----------



## OldGambler (7. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## lyriix7 (7. Juli 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Dann sind die unbenannten 4pin-Lüfter für 12Volt-RGB nicht kompati&#769;bel mit 3pin-Anschlüssen für 5Volt-RGB.



kann das denn sein?

der RGB Controller und Lüfter sind beide jeweils in der OVP der Wakü gewesen.


----------



## OldGambler (7. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## lyriix7 (7. Juli 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Habe mich eben vertan mit den RGB-Anschlüssen und nicht die Stromversorgung der Lüfteranschlüsse gemeint.
> Ich meine es läuft nur wenn jeder Lüfter einzeln am Board mit PWM angesteuert wird und nicht über Y-Kabel mit geregeltem Drehzahlbetrieb versorgt wird. Mein einzelner RGB-Gehäuselüfter mit 3pin-Stromanschluß läuft getrennt mit meinem RGB-CPU-Lüfter mit 4-Pin-Stromanschluß am RGB-beleuchtetem Gehäuse mit 5-Volt-Hub für beide Lüfter.



Ich hatte relativ sicher damals beide lüfter an dem cpu fan header über y-kabel zusammen verbunden und jeweils am controller verbunden.
Ich habe aber auch ausprobiert ob ich die einzeln an einen anderen Fan header anschließen kann, dies bewirkt jedoch denselben effekt wie im Video zu sehen.
Theoretisch hätte ich sogar gerne 4 RGB Lüfter, der Splitter lässt eigentlich bis zu 5 Lüfter zu.
Wenn wenigstens die zwei Radiator Lüfter leuchten würden wäre das schon ein Highlight.
Funktioniert hatte es ja.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder sonstiges was ich machen könnte?


----------



## OldGambler (7. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## lyriix7 (8. Juli 2020)

habe von 4 Lüftern mall alle an den Controller ( blos den RGB controller ) angeschlossen.

2/4 Lüftern leuchten regulär.

Fazit die anderen 2 müssen defekt sein, laufen tun sie jedoch ohne licht.
High Quality Cooler Master


----------



## OldGambler (8. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## lyriix7 (8. Juli 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Und auch die 2 nicht funktionierenden Lüfter mal alleine ohne die funktionierenden Lüfter angeschlossen???



yup bleibt dunkel


----------



## OldGambler (8. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## lyriix7 (10. Juli 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Kein Kaufbeleg mehr wegen Garantie der Lüfter vorhanden?



war ein alternate outlet artikel, kann das knicken


----------

